# want to build a entry level gaming PC



## cray.x (Feb 3, 2012)

i want to build a entry level gaming PC. so i gathered a few components.
AMD phenom II X4 840
gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2
corsair 2GB DDR3 1333mhz
seagate 500GB
Hytech 450w PSU

i want to keep it to around Rs15k, please give suggestions if any. I want to know a compatible graphic card for this rig. f*or playing games like crysis 2, modern warfare 2 & 3, battlefield 3 etc. my budget is 3k.*


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 3, 2012)

Is your total budget 15K? Or is it the budget you have for the processor, motheboard, RAM, harddrive and PSU? Please fill this up: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

It will help us solve your problem better. Cheers


----------



## cray.x (Feb 3, 2012)

*
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:gaming and studying purpose. i like to use photoshop, play games like modern warfare 2&3, crysis 2, battlefield 3 and games like these

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:the budget for CPU only is rs 15000, can be extended to 17000 or 18000 max.
*
3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:no need.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:multiuple OS XP, win 7, ubuntu.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500 gb or 320 gb will be enough already have an external HDD(320 seagate)

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:already have a CRT monitor. 16" 

7. *Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
AnsSU I will be purchasing Hytech 450 watt so dont want any suggestions on that. if it isnt appropriate plz give some options.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: in march, but heard that prices of HDD are more likely to go down in 2-3 months. so might consider that too.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:yeah have built it

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Anselhi NCR, i will be purchasing from nehru place, delhi. i will get every thing from that place.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: plz mention a graphic card for running above mentioned games, within a price tag of 3000. would like to prefer AMD processor. and a low budget cabinet.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 3, 2012)

For an AMD config:
Processor	       AMD Phenom II X4 955BE	          6400
Motherboard      Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3(rev. 3.1)	  4800
RAM	               G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)	~1200
                 OR  Corsair Value Select   4GBx1            ~1200
HDD                 WD Caviar Blue 250GB	                ~3800
PSU                 Corsair CX430 V2                           ~2300

This config hits and crosses your budget at 18500, more or less. Do you have a separate budget for the Graphics card?

If you dont want to cross your budget, i would suggest going with a Llano configuration:
Processor	        AMD A6-3500	                                4650
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H	                        4500
RAM	                G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL   ~1700
HDD	                WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX	      ~3800
PSU	                Corsair CX430 V2	                              ~2300

That should be within your budget. Try to increase a little a go for the A6-3650, which is a quad core processor and retails for around 6K. The Llano series of Fusion APUs (CPU + GPU = APU) come with integrated graphics vastly superior to Intel's HD2000 or HD3000 integrated graphics.

Dont go by my advice only. Wait for responses from some other senior members before taking the plunge. Cheers! And thanks to Jaskanwar Singh for the price information of the products.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

^ I would vote for Llano based config. Best for any sub 20K budget. Just suggested same processor + motherboard combo in another thread for another rig having almost same budget and I will do the same here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2012)

> I will be purchasing Hytech 450 watt so dont want any suggestions on that.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## cray.x (Feb 3, 2012)

whats bad in my above config that costs me around 13000 and i still have a budget for graphics card?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ At 2k, you won't get a good card that can run battlefield 3. At lowest settings it looks cr@p. Llano has got a 6570 class gpu built in and you don't have to invest in a gpu right away. It will get the job done more than enough.

Get a 6670 gpu later. That psu you chose is total cr@p. Stick with corsair cx430-v2.
Complete peace of mind.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 3, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ At 2k, you won't get a good card that can run battlefield 3. At lowest settings it looks cr@p. Llano has got a 6570 class gpu built in and you don't have to invest in a gpu right away. It will get the job done more than enough.
> 
> Get a 6670 gpu later. That psu you chose is total cr@p. Stick with corsair cx430-v2.
> Complete peace of mind.



will it support games like crysis 2, modern warfare 3 and batman arkham aylum? and some similar games. NFS run too!


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 3, 2012)

If you stick with your 16inch CRT, then you should be able to play all the games mentioned. Though, for a visually better gaming experience, an HD ready or Full HD monitor is recommended, and a chain of other upgrades as well, which require a larger budget will follow.

If you decide to go with the A6-3650, you will get a GPU performance close to the desktop Radeon HD 6570, if i'm not mistaken. And do yourself a favour and dont buy DDR3 RAM modules rated at 1333Mhz speed. Go for DDR3 1600Mhz as a minimum. The Llano onboard GPU doesnt have a dedicated pool of memory, so buying high speed RAM is equivalent to overclocking the GPU for better performance.

Side question to other members, is the Llano A6-3670K available here?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2012)

cray.x said:


> will it support games like crysis 2, modern warfare 3 and batman arkham aylum? and some similar games. NFS run too!



It will support but at lower resolutions. They'll work at lower settings with some of them set to medium.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 4, 2012)

@vickybat resolutions like?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Lower or upto 720p.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Also, you can fit a low end Radeon discrete GPU to the config to raise framerates in games. Upto Radeon HD6670 and below, afaik. Please correct me if i'm wrong. If you add any GPU more powerful, the onboard GPU of the Llano shuts off, turning that brilliant piece of tech into a vanilla Athlon X4. Its the onboard GPU on the Llano that makes the Llano what it is


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Yes you are correct mate.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 4, 2012)

so what is the top end processor in llano series and how much will it cost to me, plz add some motherboards too.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Currently, it is the A8-3870K, but i dont know whether it is available here yet. So, the A8-3850 is the one. But before taking the plunge, go through ico's recommendations in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/149791-best-cpus-money-india.html

The A8-3850 is a slightly better performer than the A6-3650 because its rated stock speed is 2.9Ghz over the A6's 2.6Ghz. Its onboard GPU is an HD6550D over the A6's HD6530D. Check this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/143144-amd-llano-desktop-discussion.html


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

The Asus board you mentioned is an AM3+ socket mobo. It wont support Llano. Only A75 and A55 chipset mobos have the FM1 socket required to run Llano APU's

@cray.x
The A8-3870K and A6-3670K are new Llano APU's introduced recently. The "K" suffix indicates that these are Black Edition processors, so they have an unlocked multiplier making it a good overclocker. Just so you know


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2012)

Whoops. Looks like I misread it. Sorry for it. Editing post.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Mistakes happen! Chill


----------



## cray.x (Feb 4, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> The Asus board you mentioned is an AM3+ socket mobo. It wont support Llano. Only A75 and A55 chipset mobos have the FM1 socket required to run Llano APU's
> 
> @cray.x
> The A8-3870K and A6-3670K are new Llano APU's introduced recently. The "K" suffix indicates that these are Black Edition processors, so they have an unlocked multiplier making it a good overclocker. Just so you know



these black editions will definitely burn a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Not necessarily. Even the Phenom II 955 Black Edition costs around 6k and is one of the most VFM processors money can buy. If all goes well, the A8-3870K should cost a bit north of 8k. 
Motherboard and component prices will remain constant. Your choice, brother 

If you have any more queries, let us know. Always ready to help


----------



## cray.x (Feb 5, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Not necessarily. Even the Phenom II 955 Black Edition costs around 6k and is one of the most VFM processors money can buy. If all goes well, the A8-3870K should cost a bit north of 8k.
> Motherboard and component prices will remain constant. Your choice, brother
> 
> If you have any more queries, let us know. Always ready to help



ok processor decided to A8 3850 and suggest some cheap mobo for A75.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 5, 2012)

A balanced system is the mantra we try to preach here at TDF. Honestly speaking, i dont know too many motherboards outside the  Asus F1-A75M Pro and the Gigabyte A75-UD2H motherboards. And Asus is pretty much blacklisted in Calcutta due to Rashi Peripherals.

Look for a motherboard with at least 4 RAM slots.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 5, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> A balanced system is the mantra we try to preach here at TDF. Honestly speaking, i dont know too many motherboards outside the  Asus F1-A75M Pro and the Gigabyte A75-UD2H motherboards. And Asus is pretty much blacklisted in Calcutta due to Rashi Peripherals.
> 
> Look for a motherboard with at least 4 RAM slots.



due i dont need so many ram slots. a mobo which can support 32gb is enough for me. that also in 2 slots. that would work for me.

one more thing, i searched the two mobos u have mentioned. those are not available in delhi. i found ASrock mobo useful too. but not available here  can u give me some online links?

here are a few mobos which I have shortlisted
GA A75M S2V
ASROCK A75SM HVS
ECS A75M2
GA A75 D3H
GA A75MD2H 

now i want u guys to give some links, where i can buy them.


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2012)

^ A75 chipset motherboards will eat up a huge chunk of your budget. They generally cost in excess of Rs. 7,000. If you can go for them, it's fine.

Otherwise, there is Gigabyte A55M-S2V which costs Rs. 3,600 on Flipkart.

What does A75 offer more compared to A55? SATA 3 6gbps and USB 3.0.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 5, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ A75 chipset motherboards will eat up a huge chunk of your budget. They generally cost in excess of Rs. 7,000. If you can go for them, it's fine.
> 
> Otherwise, there is Gigabyte A55M-S2V which costs Rs. 3,600 on Flipkart.
> 
> What does A75 offer more compared to A55? SATA 3 6gbps and USB 3.0.



actually A75 mobo are compatible with A8 3850. that is why I chose them.

@ico can i use A8 3850 with any A55 mobo??? if yes then how much performance will i loose?


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2012)

cray.x said:


> @ico can i use A8 3850 with any A55 mobo??? if yes then how much performance will i loose?


You will NOT lose any performance. 

A75 and A55 are chipsets. Motherboards sporting A55 and A75 chipsets have FM1 socket. It is the *socket* which is compatible with AMD A series APUs. A4-3500, A6-3500, A6-3650 and A8-3850 - all use FM1 socket.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 5, 2012)

then why is so much diff in the price??? and whats the diff b/w both of them???


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2012)

cray.x said:


> then why is so much diff in the price??? and whats the diff b/w both of them???


I wrote above.

A75 has SATA3 6gbps and USB 3.0.

A55 has SATA2 3gbps and USB 2.0.

Hard disk connects to SATA ports. No difference as hard disks are slow. Even SATA1 1.5gbps is fine for them. If you will buy a Rs. 12,000 SSD, only then you need SATA3 6gbps.

USB 3.0? If you will use a USB 3.0 external hard disk. That's all.


----------



## cray.x (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 5, 2012)

What a chipset usually does is increase the features on a motherboard, in simple terms. A 970 chipset motherboard sporting an AM3+ socket will have lesser features than a 990X or 990FX chipset motherboard sporting an AM3+ socket. Features in the sense, USB 3.0 support, SATA III 6Gbps support, multiple PCI Express ports for Crossfire or SLI configurations, etc.

So, just go for the motherboard suggested by ico above. Or search around a bit more and see if you can find a good, feature-filled motherboard within your budget. In the end, its your choice. Make the most of it!


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 20, 2012)

How about a mobo+processor? it costs less (i suppose) 
AMD A-8 3850 Quad Core Desktop 2.9GHz CPU+Asus F1A55-M LX PLUS Motherboard | eBay

looky here...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

@OP, PM any mod if you want the thread opened. till then closing it.


----------

